# Mr. Shadow Strikes Again



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Whoa! I am hungry now! Fire up the grill man, throw me a cold one, and place the steak on for 4 minutes per side, yummy!

Good one Stuart, very appropriate for this Labor Day Weekend!


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hehe, first thing I noticed when I visited this morning!


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

He always does a great job!


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

I had to look at it again. At first glance this morning, I thought the dish had candles on it: !rolling


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

krock918316 said:


> I had to look at it again. At first glance this morning, I thought the dish had candles on it: !rolling


:lol: It does kind of look like that at first glance.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Do you want to know what I was thinking of saying? When one squints their eyes and looks at it it kinda looks like...[stopped for the sake of good taste].



Spoiler



Steak, it tastes great!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Burgers man .. Burgers  OK I'm hungry now :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice job, as always, Mr. Sweet!


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Man I just gained about 5 pounds; more steaks & burgers please :goodjob:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

And the holiday rollout continues! Nice! :up:


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

All this talk of food's makin' me thirsty. Mmmm.... Beer.....

Great job as always Stuart!. :grin:


----------

